# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Νεος client ?

## Deimos

ρε παιδες ενδιαφερομαι και εγω να μπω στο ασυρματο δικτιο της Ορεστιαδας. Μενω κοντα στον ριζογλου επι της κωνσταντινουπολεως.

Πως θα γίνει να μπω και εγω? 

Με scan που εκανα ,κοντα μου βρίσκω ενα AP με ονομα AP173kriz0.

----------


## makx

gia sou deimos stile mail [email protected] ,
sorry gia ta greecklish alla grafo mesa apo linux fedora kai den exo egatastisi ta ellinika .
exoume 2 ap ena stin plateia kai ena sto kentro tis polis .

----------


## christopher

Ρε παληκάρια, υπάρχει ακόμα το ασύρματο δίκτυο στην Ορεστιάδα;;;
Είμαι 3 μήνες επάνω και δεν έχω δει πουθενά καμιά κεραία να κοιτάζει προς τα κάτω. Όλες στον ουρανό κοιτάζουν. Το ασύρματο ιντερνετ στην πλατεία εσείς το παρέχετε ή ο δήμος; Στο wind δεν βλέπω κάποια καταχώρηση για να σας εντοπίσω. Χρησιμοποιείτε κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα;;;

Περιμένω νέα σας!!!  ::  
christopher


Υ.Γ. Να'ναι καλά το cyborg που με κρατάει σε επαφή!  ::

----------


## makx

Ο δημος ορεστιαδας μάλον κοιμάται , στην πλατεία ειναι σε αναμονη το ap.
εκπεμπουμε στο καναλι 5 και στο 2 . Αυτο το κερό "πεζουμε" με το λινουχ οποτε υπάρχουν κάποια μικροπροβλήματα, στα σκαρια είναι voip, http , game , & files server. 
εάν θέλεις να μπείς στείλε μηνυμα στο email [email protected].

----------

